# Flipping rocks in Saint George, UT...suggestions?



## Aquarimax (May 8, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I am going to be spending a few days in the Saint George, UT area this week.
I will dedicate some of that time to flipping rocks, in search of interesting inverts. I hope to see some Scolopendra polymorpha, as well as scorpions, and possibly some giant vinegaroons.

I know the general guidelines for finding desert centipedes—areas near creeks or washes are good, as the centipedes prefer moist areas.
What is am hoping you can help me with is suggesting area where my rock-flipping activities will be permissible and rewarding. I simply don’t know the Saint George area well enough to know where to go. In accordance with the rules of the forum, if you have any suggestions for specific locales, please PM me.
Any suggestions you can offer are welcome!


----------

